# A Midnight Dreary : 2019 Gothic Lit / Funeral Home Party Theme Progress



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I decided to post a thread of my progress pictures this year! I had so much fun last year with my 2018 "Voodoo Island Hulaween" theme, but I did not post pictures as I went along here on HF. I did post some pictures and lots of video on Facebook and here is the link to that public album:

Log in to Facebook | Facebook

Here's a link to the HF album which is an out-of-order-jumbled mess!





  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯










































































































































































































View Full Gallery



But on this HF thread, I do plan to document a lot more of my actual prop building and progress pictures, as this is a completely new theme for me and I'll be adding so many new things!

FIRST UP:










Here are my plans in a nutshell:

INVITATIONS:
I use Evite. Not sure of exact wording yet, but along these lines:

"Your presence is requested at the House of Usher (insert my actual address) for the VICTORIAN Funeral and Wake of Lucy Westenra, taken from this life too soon. The unexpected circumstances of Ms. Westenra's death (including speculations about mysterious, blood-sucking bats) have left her loved ones baffled and most fearful. Those closest to Ms. Westenra wish to warn guests attending her funeral that the killer may still be on the loose. Rumors continue to circulate about how she died including: Jack the Ripper, Count Dracula, Edgar Allan Poe, and even Sweeney Todd (the barber of Fleet Street)... and even possibly "white ghost ladies" that have been seen in the area...)" You must come prepared to fend off the killer, and of course, dressed for the somber VICTORIAN occasion.


FRONT YARD (Horse, hearse carriage, Headless Horseman, ambient lighting, fog)

That metal horse sculpture (pictured) will set the scene in the front yard. I am building a carriage hearse out of PVC and Styrofoam board - with fabrics and hopefully some architectural elements (cornices, etc) If I can find any at salvage yards/garage sales etc.

FRONT PORCH stoop:
Funeral Home Entrance/ Black fabirc draped over windows, black wreath on front door. Funeral Home vibes

UPSTAIRS WINDOW (visible from front yard/street)
Looping Atmos FX of Victorian ghost couple doing a Waltz dance

LIVING ROOM: First scene inside house....
Haunted Library - Scene setters to create an old library. Lots of boos everywhere. Candles, candelabras. Will be collecting books over next several months. In this library - I want to hang and draw attention to WARNING/ DANGER posters about Jack the Ripper, Dracula, Sweeney Todd, etc ... famous killers of that era. I also want to build an amazing fireplace facade to look really true to the period, with a mantle and candles, and lots of spiderwebs. Maybe a seance table? Maybe I will build a grandfather clock.

KITCHEN - PASSTHROUGH/LAUNDRY ROOM
This area leads from the living room into the den. I want to put a VAMPIRE ON THE LOOSE vibe in this passageway. Will probably use red lighting, lots of black fabric, and have warning signs that Dracula was recently spotted nearby. Warning signs to stay in after dark etc. Then maybe a vampire slayer kit and an actual life size vampire "trapped" behind my glass laundry room door. Like he has been "temporarily" captured.

DEN
All white. I will hang white fabric on ceiling and all four walls, using black lights for ambience. Very white, white white. This is the funeral room. and here is where Lucy Westnera will be in an open casket. Trying to emulate her wake scene from Bram Stoker's Dracula movieL BUt WHITE is the theme here. NOthing of any other color in whole scene.

















BATHROOM:
Poe. Tell Tale Heart on Speaker (set to repeat all night) as told by James Earl Jones.
Poe nods and quotes everywhere. Ravens. Poe portraits.
Floorboard with a beating heart under them. Working on details of how to execute this.

BACKYARD:
Big cemetery. Using my PERFECT STORM out here, to have thunder and lightning. I may make some new tombstones this year. I might try a packing tape ghost or two. Lots of fog, white ghosts, tombstones. Maybe I will monster mud a new creation.

BACKYARD FENCE (see from the funeral scene through a sold wall of windows)
AtmosFX of Victorian gentleman removing his head.

That's as far s I have gotten.

IDEAS WELCOME!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

PICTURES!!! PICTURES! When the time comes that is. LOL!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LOVE it!! 

I did a funeral party with a will reading where I put all the names of the attendees into a jar, and pulled "heirs" for each bequest. It was wacky because I deliberately had some heirs set up to be long lost twins separated at birth (which was super funny when it turned out to be a married couple), the cousin's hairdresser's sibling's kid brother's girlfriend's massage therapist's personal shopper's niece...and lots of ridiculous items like "rare dueling pistols used in the deceased's family for the last 10 generations (it was a set of bubble guns), and lots of odd/funny stuff. The final heir was the big door prize winner of the night - I always did a major door prize in the theme of the party so it was really cool with things like coffin shaped cookies and a really beautiful milk/white chocolate skull (I have an amazing local candy/chocolate store that goes crazy for all the holidays) and wine and stuff.

The deceased's coffin (a cool homebuilt toepincher containing the deceased's skeleton, clutching the door prize (the winner had to claim their prize from the coffin - and it had a small MP3 player inside with creepy scratching/noises to scare during the reading of the will) was staged on the back porch, the rest of the house was decorated as a funeral parlor/house. I was a black widow (my hat had a big orange/black spider on it with a veil, and I had streaked eyemakeup like I'd been crying so that was easy/fun too. 

I also did a moving eyes portrait of the deceased, with eyeballs (built by DaveInTheGrave) that hung on our mantel and looked as if there was someone peering from behind the painting like in the old movies where they had hidden peep holes in behind a painting... 

You can see some of the basic setup in my 2009 album, but I suck at taking good party pics so there's not a whole lot of the final setup (also got really sick right before the party!). I also had LOTS of old flower arrangements with silly/creepy cards attached if anyone cared to read them (I made lots of them, but I also asked about old flowers at stores/florists and lucked into some discarded arrangements that were being thrown out and none of that made it into my albums)

https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/frankie-s-girl-albums-halloween-2009-a.html


----------



## Kristin Carroll (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd be curious how you build out the Jack the Ripper piece. I've been wanting to do a Jack the Ripper themed front porch for awhile, so I'm always looking for inspiration on elements to include. 


I love your Poe bathroom, and started searching recordings of the Telltale Heart last night. Vincent Price always does a fantastic version which is on YouTube. I can't wait to see how you bring your ideas to life, as they sound amazing thus far. 

Oh I tried to click on your FB link from Halloween of years past but it wouldn't work. I'd love to see what you've done previously.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see progress pics!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so looking forward to seeing your progress. The Mask Dr just posted a free Edgar Allan Poe bust projection of The Raven. Maybe you can use it. https://www.halloweenforum.com/hall..._campaign=ed251&utm_content=iss45#post2504121


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great theme! Very original. Following....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

FRANKIE'S GIRL!

Ohhh I love your moving eye portrait- That is so cool. Also great ideas for making it more of a "funeral" vibe. I love it all! The door prize inside the coffin is too funny  Great pictures- Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

DAwNSKI

Yes! I just saw that the other day- I am totally gonna use it. Question though: Is it just projected onto a white wall? Or did he actually project it onto a bust? I couldn't really tell?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Matrix! I am excited to get started- Usually March is when I start diving into my projects. I found a birdcage today at Goodwill for $3.99. Nice size - will definitely be incorporating bird cages. Maybe with candles and ravens inside of them?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Kristin- I just finished reading your thread for the Ripper themed design you plan to do. Looks like that will be amazing! Agreed- I love Vincent Price's versions of Poe- Soooo good. I think I will do some WANTED or REWARD posters with Jack the Ripper, Dr. Jeckyl, The Demon Barber and Leather Apron. I may put them outside the house as people approach the front door, kind of like they are "coming in from the streets" into the funeral home. Still playing with where to best feature them to set the stage for what is to come.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I’ve been busy collecting props and decor for our Victorian Funeral Home!

The tall candelabras I found today at Beverly's and just could not pass them up. They were originally over $80 each. marked down to $53.99 then today on FINAL CLEARANCE for $20 each! These ladies are TALL. At least 30 inches I am guessing. No time to measure but wanted to share! YOu can see the little sunscreen bottle for size reference.

I'll be putting these on each end of the main buffet table, over a lacy tablecloth. Mr & Mrs Rot will be greeting the party guests behind the food table https://www.orientaltrading.com/buy-both-and-save-mr-and-mrs-rot-a2-13726180.fltr?categoryId=550048+1237 

..... Got this pair today as well on Oriental Trading Company with free shipping and and extra $15 off (I used HONEY APP to apply coupons at check out). I think they were a steal!

The PORTRAIT of the Creepy lady came form a local thrift store for $8. A friend of mine picked her up for me. She's quite large too, at about 18 by 24 inches. I am trying to decide of I want to remove the painting and alter it, or just leave her as she is/ If anyone has suggestions on what to do with her, I am all ears!

The three gravestones are very heavy concrete type stones... the really nice ones. I plan to use these on top of the bar. YARD SALE. $1 each! They are between 10 inches tall to about 18 inches tall. So - they are great additions!

The metal gates are from a friend of mine in the wedding biz that was closing her local office and had stuff to get rid of. I think I gave her $10 or something (I bought other stuff for my regular non-Halloween life, so I don't know exactly ow much these fit into he group pricing. These are about 5 feet tall. They are free-standing with metal bases that she had added to they could be set on any surface and not tip over. I am thinking they'd be nice at the front entry of the funeral home, so somewhere int he front yard. I may paint them black or creep them up a bit with crusty rusty gooey paint and such.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

More things and ideas I’m gathering for this funeral home theme!

The cute white frames are for 5 by 7 pictures. They are PLASTIC! Which is fab. The FUNERAL SCENE is going to be in my garage, facing the guests as they approach the ouse. I'll be using black lights there, and this is where Lucy Westenra will be in her coffin. I thought these would be nice there with photos of Lucy at different phases of her life.

The wall sconce thing was a Goodwill fine. Might have been $5 or so. It holds several candles - 9 I think? It'll adorn one of our walls with flickering candles going. 

OVAL FRAMES: A fab yard ale find at $1 each. I think I have 9 of them. They hold an 8 x 10 pictures... I plan on turning the hallway into a portrait gallery. Since we are supposed to be a funeral home, I am thinking memento mori / Victorian death pictures are appropriate. Not sure yet if I will paint them or leave them gold.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

A few more fun finds!

The "ENTER IF YOU DARE" sign with the raven on a skull will be hanging on the outside of the bathroom door. Remember, the bathroom is our Edgar Allen Poe room!

The cornices (I think that is what they are called..?) are neat. Made of plaster I think. No clue yet how I will incorporate them, but I am thinking they' d be nice in the funeral scene/all white room with black lights.

Bird cage (white one) was a cool find at a yard sale. It feels very Victorian to me. Again, I do not know where it's going yet, but it definitely fits the theme. I am painting it black though.

Six candle fireplace sconce, Good will. Cheap- maybe $4 or $5. There will be candles EVERYWHERE at this year's party- so I am also on the hunt for battery operated pillar candles!

The styro head was a cheap yard sale find.

The red clay lady was in my friend's yard. She was moving and getting rid of some stuff. I grabbed this. I am thinking it will be cool int he cemetery maybe near one of the stones. I will probably paint it to look like stone. Maybe do something creepy with her eyes?

Lace doilies. Collecting these like mad too. Victorians loved lace right?

The wooden Almaden Vineyards sign I bought for the quality of the wood and the picture hanging wire already attached to the back. I will most likely put some sort of funeral home signage over t. Hang it out front of the house. Or maybe put it near the horse and carriage hearse with something about grave diggers will be shot on sight ? lol I dunno....

And of course- there is Mr and mrs Rot, I am most excited about these two! Oriental Trading Co on sale and free shipping plus an extra $15 off through my Honey App!


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

WOW!!! I'm simply blown away by all the thought you've put into this. Your guests are truly in for a treat  and your stuffages are spot on. I cant wait to see more


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^ +1

Nice!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Kristin Carroll said:


> I'd be curious how you build out the Jack the Ripper piece. I've been wanting to do a Jack the Ripper themed front porch for awhile, so I'm always looking for inspiration on elements to include.
> 
> 
> I love your Poe bathroom, and started searching recordings of the Telltale Heart last night. Vincent Price always does a fantastic version which is on YouTube. I can't wait to see how you bring your ideas to life, as they sound amazing thus far.
> ...


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Some of my latest updates include building a black marble fireplace facade and working on the haunted portrait gallery.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Haunted portraits for hallway

I think i have about 20 so far. Found the frames at thrift stores and yard sales. May embellish with gold accent paint to make details pop.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Haunted portraits for hallway

I think i have about 20 so far. Found the frames at thrift stores and yard sales. May embellish with gold accent paint to make details pop.
View attachment 719409


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

EDITED WITH BETTER PICTURES.
Used black landscaping fabric (cheap, easy to hang, comes in big rolls) for the bottom half of the living room wall and scene setter I already had for the top half. In the center I created a border using wallpaper I found online at Home Depot. Cutting it to size to fill the gap between the scenes that are in the landscaping fabric. I’m really happy with how this room is turning out! Scene setter hung well withCommand Strips. Landscaping Fabric hung well with painter's tape, and I had to use Gorilla Tape for the Wallpaper Border.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I’ll probably use a green or amber light bulb to cast an eerie glow in the hallway leading to bathroom. On the bathroom door there will be a WANTED poster about the WhiteChapel Murders (Jack the Ripper).
The bathroom itself will be dedicated to Mr. Ripper. He’s actually going to be standing in the shower facing anyone who sits down to use the toilet ?

Originally I was going to do Edgar Allan Poe in the bathroom… But rearranged my plans and I’m having a bar for 21 and over dedicated to POE. p “.I was going to do Edgar Allan Poe in the bathroom… 
But rearranged my plans and I’m having a bar for 21 and over called POE’S LAST STOP and that will feature Poe, Ravens, a gobo light of spooky tree branches, etc.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

"The Undertaker" has a jar of Embalming Fluid with him, welcoming guests into the first room of the house. The orange sign was too cute I had to have it. It says "What happens at the Halloween Party stays at the Halloween Party". Appropriate next to the Undertake and his embalming fluids 



The female undertaker is next to the Huanted Urn.



















The Full vignette here. I made the fireplace out of cardboard and foam core. Mr and Mrs Rot are new to me this year (bought them form OTC last year for sale price after Halloween). I love taking "new" props out of their boxes for the first time!










Dolls
Are
Creepy!

I plan to add a flickerng light to look like the dolls are "burning". I read somewhere that in Victorian times, funeral homes would issue "death Kits" to children to help them prepare for the impending death of other children. The kits often came with dolls. I guess they were supposed to practice their grieving with the dolls. Anyone have more info on this? I would love to know more about this "tradition". These dolls just arrived in the mail form a friend that moved away. I was so pleasantly surprised. I don't think they need any paint or anything. They are creepy enough just as they are!

Do y'all think I should do something with the white plaster busts? Maybe add some bleeding eyes? The room will be dimly lit so I don't want to take them to a dark color or they will get lost.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

can you shine black light on the busts? they'd glow.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> can you shine black light on the busts? they'd glow.


Great idea. Lighting is yet to come!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving what your doing its looking great.
haha weed brier is my total go to for wall coverage i use it all the time like , you can even get it in gray here i used that last year also .


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Run for your lives! There’s a Ripper on the loose! 

Based on someone’s suggestion here on HF, i Bought this Lon Chaney “London After Midnight” mask from Trick or Treat Studios as They thought he’d make a pretty nifty Jack the Ripper. I’m thinking They were right ?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Outside the bathroom door in the hall there’s a “stone” wall with “Wanted” posters regarding the Ripper and the Whitechapel murders. So for anyone in line to use the bathroom they’ll get a glimpse into the next scene...

Jack The Ripper will be standing in the shower across from the toilet with a bloody knife in his hand 
LOL

There will be a sewer grate on top of the tub with dry ice coming up from below to emulate London fog. - a dead crumpled up body of a woman will rest on top of the grate.

I love doing weird stuff in the bathroom for the Halloween party!

The second photo is the beginning of the carriage hearse which will be in the front yard. The Headless Horseman will be driving it. It’s basically a metal frame I will cover in stretchy fabrics and put a corrugated plastic coffin inside on top of a sheet of foam. This is not as fancy as those folks building a hearse from wood but it’s the best I can do without carpentry skills!


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

The hands in the hallway - those are crazy cool - where oh where did you find /make those!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Orgarob said:


> The hands in the hallway - those are crazy cool - where oh where did you find /make those!


I think they’re from grandin Rd a few years back

I think with a moving light bulb they’ll look really great

I always wait to the last minute to install the interior lighting… Will do that the day before the party


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow another great party theme and love all the details like the black marble fireplace. Yes, Jack looks deranged and people should watch out. So he'll be watching people in the bathroom...Great!! I love the hallway. How did you affix all the hands to the walls? 

BTW don't know what moving light you were referring to there but if you have any of the Gemmy light bulbs that flicker and then go out might be extra frightening there or in the bathroom, although you might want some subtle light somewhere so as not a total black out so people don't smash into the hands or have an accident in the bathroom LOL. If the hallway has two light fixtures maybe one would go out at a different time than the other. As I recall the light from them is pretty dim. 

Be careful not to crack your tub with the dry ice. I'd put it in some sort of metal holding containers with some type of insulating material underneath.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

The beginning was ROUGH! Here are some pictures of the hearse build!










I really wanted a hearse for the front yard but I’m no carpenter!

Started with a PV C and metal frame and some thin sheets of styrofoam

Took me forever how to figure out how to get the boards to affix to the frame - ended up using good old gorilla tape.
































I used pipe insulation tubes to finish off the rough edges along the tops, bottoms and window. I felt like this one step made such a huge difference!



















The wheels are paper parasols and I painted on the spokes. I will zip tie them onto the frame underneath.

I'd like to put a coffin inside (made of that corrugated plastic stuff), if I have time before Oct 19 (party day!)

The wind 2 weekends ago ripped the back end off so I had to rebuild that last weekend.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

The Jack the Ripper Scene is coming along. I'll have these hanging on a stone wall just outside the bathroom (where Jack will be in the shower). I scored two free lamp posts from my work that were going to the dump (The prop kind, but they are electric and have a flickering bulb inside). 










Doing TOE TAGS this year for our winking murderer game. I had fun coming up with various ways to die based on Victorian literature!










My interpretation of something I found on Pinterest


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow another great party theme and love all the details like the black marble fireplace. Yes, Jack looks deranged and people should watch out. So he'll be watching people in the bathroom...Great!! I love the hallway. How did you affix all the hands to the walls?
> 
> BTW don't know what moving light you were referring to there but if you have any of the Gemmy light bulbs that flicker and then go out might be extra frightening there or in the bathroom, although you might want some subtle light somewhere so as not a total black out so people don't smash into the hands or have an accident in the bathroom LOL. If the hallway has two light fixtures maybe one would go out at a different time than the other. As I recall the light from them is pretty dim.
> 
> Be careful not to crack your tub with the dry ice. I'd put it in some sort of metal holding containers with some type of insulating material underneath.


Thanks for posting, Spookie! The hands are mounted to lightweight plaques, so they just hang up on a nail. I think in the hallway I may just go with an amber light bulb, still playing with light. In the bathroom I may just do flickering flame bulbs, to feel like old timey "gas" bulbs. I also bought a short circuit bulb from Home Depot for the embalming room. That should look really cool- Can't wait to try it out as I've never used this type of bulb before.

Next weekend will be all about lighting- inside and outside.

Thanks for the tip on the dry ice- I hadn't thought about the tub cracking! I'll probably do a couple small containers on top of pot holders to keep them from directly touching the tub surface.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

View attachment 724452

View attachment 724453


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

View attachment 724459


View attachment 724460


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)




----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

We had an area of the back yard roped off for our 21 and over guests. I called it Poes Last Stop and it’s where we set up the bar and a lounge area. Had red lighting and lots of Poe quotes around.

insude the kitchen, I created our “Embalming Room” where severed heads and anatomical diagrams were on display. We also had a short circuit light behind the glass window/door which added a great effect.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

DELETED- Dupe post


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Deleted as I posted this twice


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Sorry these are all jumbled

if I can figure out how to
Post video that would be best.

But here’s the wording for our invitations so you can get an idea of what this theme was all about:

YOUR PRESENCE IS REQUESTED

~ BY INVITATION ONLY ~
You and your +1 are invited to Join us at the House of Usher Funeral Home as we mourn the loss of our dear friend, Ms. Lucy Westenra, who fell ill and eventually passed on to another life-form, after a blood-sucking creature entered her sleeping chamber one dreadful evening. Her mysterious transformation into a vampire has motivated her loved ones to hunt down her killer (who most likely will be in attendance as one of our many "savory" guests).

ALL who plan to pay their respects are implored to do so in their finest MOURNING ATTIRE (COSTUME). You'll be joined by some of the darkest souls of the Victorian era such as: 

- Jack the Ripper and his Lady Victims (aka Courtesans, 

Ladies of the Night)

- Sweeney Todd, Mrs. Lovett, or any characters from The Demon 

Barber of Fleet Street

- Count Dracula and the literary characters from the classic novel by Bram Stoker

- Dracula's Brides

- Edgar Allan Poe and his many literary characters

- Dorian Gray (of the novel by Oscar Wilde)

- Miss Havashim (of Charles Dickens' Great Expectations)

- The Headless Horseman (of Sleepy Hollow)

- Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde 

- Victorian "Ghosts"

- Scotland Yard Police Inspectors 

- Ladies in Mourning

- Grave Robbers

- Pall Bearers

- Characters inspired by the Netflix Series, Penny Dreadful

WHAT TO EXPECT:
* PRIZES FOR THE BEST COSTUMES! *

{Themed and non-themed}
* Victorian Parlor GAMES for those that wish to participate. *
_DANCING to the sounds of DJ ENAMEL -Yeah, he's a dentist IRL_


POE'S LAST STOP {21 and over section}: 

Our "Ghost Hosts" will be serving you in the Edgar Allan Poe gated “bar/lounge area”, where basic mixers and barware will be provided. Please BYOB (your choice of alcohol) so that our friendly bartenders can mix your favorite "BOO"-ZY beverages for you. 

* COSTUMES * 

This is a costume party so please wear one! DUH!

SEE PHOTO GALLERY (in comments section) for inspiration, but feel free to let your imagination guide your spooky mourning ensemble.


----------

